# Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?



## MRiehm (31. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*

Hi Leute,

nach 60 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich nun als Paladin im Level 3.

Ich habe in Korhinis eine glühende Erzklinge gekauft und bei den Söldnern schmieden gelernt.
Aber es gibt niemanden der "magische Erzwaffen schmieden" mir beibringen kann.

Kommt das erst in einem nächsten Level, oder habe ich 5 Erfahrungspunkte umsonst ausgegeben für´s schmieden lernen?  und schade um die 2000 Gold falls es so ist !!

Ich bin irgendwie neugierig, kann mir jemand einen vorsichtigen Tipp geben?    

Viele Grüße - Michael


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				MRiehm am 31.01.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> nach 60 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich nun als Paladin im Level 3.
> 
> ...



mMn bringt das Schmieden nix, ausser man is bei Harad in Lehre 
Weil der kauft die schwerter zum guten Preis ab 

Sonst würd ichs lieber lassen, hat nicht wirklich einen Taug, weil man zu viel lernpunkte brauch, und die Waffen so im Spiel selber auch finden kann 

Hoffe du bist ne zu Dpri jetz ^^ 5 LP sind nicht tragisch...


----------



## raisk (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				MRiehm am 31.01.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> nach 60 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich nun als Paladin im Level 3.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, kann man erst im 4. Kapitel auf der Burg im Minental (also wenn man auf Drachenjagd geht) magische Erzwaffen schmieden. Für Leute , die zu faul zum Suchen sind, ist das Schmieden natürlich ganz praktisch, aber man kann diese selbstgemachten Waffen und sogar noch bessere im Spiel finden ohne Schmieden zu müssen.

MfG raisk


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				raisk am 01.02.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, kann man erst im 4. Kapitel auf der Burg im Minental (also wenn man auf Drachenjagd geht) magische Erzwaffen schmieden. Für Leute , die zu faul zum Suchen sind, ist das Schmieden natürlich ganz praktisch, aber man kann diese selbstgemachten Waffen und sogar noch bessere im Spiel finden ohne Schmieden zu müssen.
> 
> MfG raisk



also das beste schwert im spiel kann nur selbstgeschmiedet werden. aber das ist eigentlich eine drachenjägerwaffe, ich weiss nicht, ob der paladin sowas auch lernen kann.
glaube das ging erst in kapitel 5 bei harad (bei den söldnern eben).


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				HanFred am 01.02.2005 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> raisk am 01.02.2005 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm stimmmt!? kann nicht der Sölli Schmied das Schwert auch machen???


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				ZiegenPaeter am 01.02.2005 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hm stimmmt!? kann nicht der Sölli Schmied das Schwert auch machen???


ich glaub nicht das stärkste. ich glaube es hiess "schwerer erz-drachentöter", aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
die rüstung macht der Harad allerdings.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				HanFred am 01.02.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 01.02.2005 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich logisch an


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*

stimmt... als paladin muss man das schwert doch nur segnen lassen (zwei mal). ob man dafür schmieden können muss, weiss ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.


----------



## Luxianer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				HanFred am 01.02.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt... als paladin muss man das schwert doch nur segnen lassen (zwei mal). ob man dafür schmieden können muss, weiss ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.



Deine Vermutung ist richtig. Als Paladin muß man nicht schmieden können.
Erzwaffen schmieden bringt dir nur Harad oder Bennet (soviel ich weiß) bei.


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: glühende Erzklinge erhalten - aber kein Schmied in der Nähe ?*



			
				Luxianer am 01.02.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 01.02.2005 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, natürlich macht der bennet die rüstung, da habe ich mich vertan.


----------

